# animals used for communications stuff



## Hisoka Morrow (Feb 15, 2021)

Let's discuss stuff like Crebains from dunland, anything about animals used for communications. For instances, my guess about animals could be used by Saruman for military recons or political spites were, false. As if it's real, Saruman would have own any opposite factions due to such "open whole maps" cheat codes recons' superiority, yet all opposite but constructive talk are welcome. ^^


----------

